

Here's why we are in a massive bubble. - kamakazizuru
http://www.businessinsider.in/Heres-The-Evidence-That-The-Tech-Sector-Is-In-A-Massive-Bubble/articleshow/25183693.cms

======
nodata
Yes, contrary to Betteridge's law of headlines, apparently.

~~~
kamakazizuru
going to google that!

~~~
hardwaresofton
pretty sure it's something like:

if the headline is a question, then you can answer no [and go on with your
day?]

